

PHP's logo GUIDs are dead - TazeTSchnitzel
https://github.com/php/php-src/pull/132

======
nikic
For context: This means that the infamous
?=PHPE9568F36-D428-11d2-A769-00AA001ACF42 won't work anymore ;)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I know, it's a shame
[http://en.wikipedia.org/?=PHPE9568F36-D428-11d2-A769-00AA001...](http://en.wikipedia.org/?=PHPE9568F36-D428-11d2-A769-00AA001ACF42)
will stop working someday in a few _years_ :)

------
simias
I don't understand what this is about. Care to give a little more context?

~~~
sohn28
<http://gnome.org/?=PHPB8B5F2A0-3C92-11d3-A3A9-4C7B08C10000>

~~~
simias
Oh, I guess it's the solution to this issue then:

<https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=55497>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Eh. It's obviously an issue if not disabled.

But what's more worrying is people not disabling it. It's very easy,
expose_php is an ini setting that it disables this, and the PHP version header
sent in HTTP requests (and some other things too).

